# ثالث تصميم ليا فوتوشوب ♥♥ وسط العالم مجروحين ♥♥



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ثالث تصميم ليا فوتوشوب ♥♥ وسط العالم مجروحين ♥♥
يارب ينال اعاجبكم
*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل الخطوط بارزة برافو 
تقييم كبير


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> جميل الخطوط بارزة برافو
> تقييم كبير


اشكرك اخى كليمو الرب يباركك
نورتنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*برافو يا سمير*
* كل ماده بتجرب الجديد و بتتعرف على اشياء اكثر--*
* الى الامااااام  *


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *برافو يا سمير
> اشكرك على التشجيعك
> * * كل ماده
> يعنى ايةمادة
> ...


لية شايفينى القذافى 
ههههههههههه
وميرسيةلتشجعك الرب يباركك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*جميل يا سمير بجد 

لالا برافو كل شوية بتعمل حاجات احلى من اللى فاتت كمان *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الأيادى سمير
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جميل يا سمير بجد
> 
> لالا برافو كل شوية بتعمل حاجات احلى من اللى فاتت كمان *


اشكرك بفضل صلاواتك وتشجيعك ليى الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> تسلم الأيادى سمير
> ​


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب نورت


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رائع جدا يا سمير
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك
تصميم جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع رائع رائع تسلم أيدك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*قيم جدااا تسلم الأيادى*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك جهدك
شكرا للتصميم البديع جدا​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *رائع جدا يا سمير
> تسلم ايديك​*


اشكرك لتشجعيك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويخليكى


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك
> تصميم جميل جدا


اشكرك استاذى الحبيب لتشجعك 
الجميل ميرسيةخالص ليك


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

**كتير جميل بجد
*إستمر وعآيزين نشوف جديدكـ دآيماً*

** 

.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو جدا يا سمير الى الامام​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> **كتير جميل بجد
> *إستمر وعآيزين نشوف جديدكـ دآيماً*
> ...


اشكرك يا سيكرت بجد لتشجعيك الجميل
حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو اوووووووي دا 
تسلم ايديك سموره
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصاميمي فى الفوتوشوب*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حلو جدا يا سمير الى الامام​


شكر ليكى يا رورو نورتى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


>


*متأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأسف يا جماعة ياريت تحضفوا المشاركة دي صدوقني من غير قصدي كنت اقصد موضوع جديد *


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شكر اخى ما هى الحقيقة
نورت


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ولايهمك وتصميمتك حلوة اخد بركة
وتعملنى برضو


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ولايهمك وتصميمتك حلوة اخد بركة
> وتعملنى برضو


*
الله يخليك *
صدقني بجد انا من غير قصدي حطيت الصور انا كنت اقصد احطهم فى موضوع جديد متأسف


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> *
> الله يخليك *
> صدقني بجد انا من غير قصدي حطيت الصور انا كنت اقصد احطهم فى موضوع جديد متأسف


لالالا ولا يهمك اخى الحبيب
تشرفت  بيك دا انا اخد بركةمنك وتعلمنى فوتوشوب
هههه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 أكتوبر 2012)

تحت امرك


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> تحت امرك


لسةمبتدا فى الفوتوشوب
مستخدم البرنامج بى اللغة
العربية بدل انجلش لوتعرف 
عربى للبرنامج تسهلى الامور فى الشرح


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 أكتوبر 2012)

لا انصحك استخدم انجليزي طبعا العربي مش حلو خالص انت شغال على فوتوشوب كام ؟


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> لا انصحك استخدم انجليزي طبعا العربي مش حلو خالص انت شغال على فوتوشوب كام ؟


انامن كتر ما اتعذبت 
على ايداي مسلمين سلفيين
كانو مدرسيين لغة انجلش
اتهرت منهم ضرب اضهاد وكرهت الانجلش
امممممممممم
معرفش صدقنى نوعةكام  اللى عندى
بس على الاقل فاهم فية شوية
ام الانجلش  عامل فيها حمار غبى مبفهمش فيةخالص لدرجة غلبت كم واحد معايا هنا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب ممكن اشرحلك عربي لكن هاتعب معاك لان العربي ممل جدا لكن انا تحت امرك تحب تتعلم اية فى الفوتوشوب ؟


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> طيب ممكن اشرحلك عربي لكن هاتعب معاك لان العربي ممل جدا لكن انا تحت امرك تحب تتعلم اية فى الفوتوشوب ؟


بص حضرتك انا هريحك خالص
تقدرتفتح موضوع جديد
بعنون دورة الفوتوشوب عربى
وفى ناس اكيد عايزةتتعلم زى عربى
اممممممممممم على فكرة
فى واحدة هساعدك فى الدورة 
وهو  *اخونابدايةالعمر*محترف فى الفوتوشوب
انجلش وعربى
بس ظروفة الان لاتسمح بدخولو المنتدى سؤا قليل


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اوكي لكن انا مش عارف افتح الموضوع فى قسم اية ؟


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> اوكي لكن انا مش عارف افتح الموضوع فى قسم اية ؟


قسم المنتدى العام


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جمييييلة يا سميييير ربنا
يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> قسم المنتدى العام




لا يوجد لدي صلاحية


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> جمييييلة يا سميييير ربنا
> يباركك و يعوضك​


اشكرك من قلبى
نورتى


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> لا يوجد لدي صلاحية


عندما توصل لمشاركتك
تقريبا 250 مشاركة 
علشان تتفعل عضويتك
دا تقريبا والله واعلم


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عندما توصل لمشاركتك
> تقريبا 250 مشاركة
> علشان تتفعل عضويتك
> دا تقريبا والله واعلم



طيب دا لسة بدري قوي دا انا لسة عامل الحساب


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> طيب دا لسة بدري قوي دا انا لسة عامل الحساب


هههههههه
اوك اوك وانا مش مستعجل
على التعليم
يكون وصلت وعملت البوم صور
من الفوتو هههههههههههه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههه
> اوك اوك وانا مش مستعجل
> على التعليم
> يكون وصلت وعملت البوم صور
> من الفوتو هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه طيب ما ينفع اعمل موضوع فى قسم تاني عادي


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طيب ما ينفع اعمل موضوع فى قسم تاني عادي


مش عارف صدقنى دا ممكن تسل الادارة فية
جايز ممكن قسم البرامج


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لا انا بكلمك بصيغة خبرية


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هى الحقيقة قال:


> لا انا بكلمك بصيغة خبرية


صدقنى انا هنا عضو زى زيك
كلنا اخوات فى المسيح يسوع ربنا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> صدقنى انا هنا عضو زى زيك
> كلنا اخوات فى المسيح يسوع ربنا


طيب انا حطيت الموضوع فى قسم 
عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع 
ولما يوافقوا على الموضوع ابقى ابعتلك الرابط


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اوك تمام واشكر تعب محبتك


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اوك تمام واشكر تعب محبتك



العفو انا تحت امرك 
ربنا يخليك ويكرمك


----------



## سهم الغدر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رووووووووووووعة بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلو اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي ااااااااااااااااوي
بجد انت فنااااااااااااان وشاااااااااااااااعر 
عجبني اوي ياسمورة
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك يااااارب
ومستنيين تصميمات حلوه كده كتيررررررررررر
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> رووووووووووووعة بجد


اشكرك بجد نورتى ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حلو اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي ااااااااااااااااوي
> بجد انت فنااااااااااااان وشاااااااااااااااعر
> عجبني اوي ياسمورة
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك يااااارب
> ...


ههههههههههه
انا انا ولا حاجةانا
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوووووووو اوي يا سمير

تسلم ايدك بجد


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حلوووووووو اوي يا سمير
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد


اشكرك اختى الحبيبة
وميرسيةلتشجعيك نورتى


----------

